# imprimir mascara en eagle



## troyano42 (Jul 4, 2007)

Compañeros foristas quisiere saber si alguno de ustedes a trabajado con el software de diseño de circuitos impresos “EAGLE” si es así les agradecería que me informaciónrmaran como hago para imprimir la mascara para copiarla en la placa y realizar la tarjeta ya que no se como hacer todo lo demás ya lo domine solo me falta este ultimo detalle, ya baje el apunte del Tagle de Internet pero no me dice gran cosa si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería


----------



## mabauti (Jul 4, 2007)

utiliza la opcion del icono de "layers" deshabilita todas, excpeto tPlace


----------



## UAM-Arturo (Jul 11, 2007)

Que tal, primero debes elejir la cara que vas a imprimir: TOP ó BUTTON, y eso se hace en el icono "display", despues solo debes dar click al icono de impresion, aparecera una ventana en la que escogeras las caracteristicas de impresion: BLACK, SOLID y ROTATE, despues debes imprimir la imagen en una hoja termotransferible(compu circuit ó las consigues en steren), es una impresora laser, coloca la PCB soble un vidrio de unos 6mm, despues la hoja de impresion termotransferible sobre la PCB y por ultimo una hoja de papel higienico sobre la hoja de impresion, despues debes planchar esta hoja durante 1min aprox con temperatura max, y tu circuito estara listo, retiras la hoja lentamente pero antes debes mojarla con todo y PCB para bajar la temperatura, despues ya solo le pones el cloruro ferrico y listo, "tu PCB con acabado profecional esta lista"

Espero te sirva la imformacion.


----------



## troyano42 (Jul 19, 2007)

Les doy las gracias por la atensión prestada y estoy en dueda con ustedes si en algo ls puedo hayuar no duden en contar con migo


----------

